# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Helsingin bussilinjojen korvaaminen metroilla, raitiovaunuilla sekä johdinautoilla

## Knightrider

Tälle ketjuille voi kirjoittaa omia mielipiteitään sille, minkälaisen linjaston Helsingissä soisi näkevän. Mitkä bussilinjat on helposti korvattavissa vaikkapa pienellä pätkällä ratikkarataa, muutamalla metroasemalla ja pitäisikö loppuja liikennöidä vaikka johdinautoin?

Esimerkiksi linjan 11 voisi korvata yhdellä uudella metroasemalla Korkeasaareen. Myöhempi jatko siitä eteenpäin voitaisiin suunnitella sittemmin, mutta uutta rataa tulisi vain tasan 1 kilometri (josta siltaa 300 m ja maan päällä 700 m) ja uusia asemia yksi, maan pinnalle Mustikkamaalle Korkeasaaren sillan kupeeseen. Mustikkamaalta Kalasatamaan kaartuva linja voisi jatkaa vaikka Eiraan/Punavuoreen/Munkkivuoreen/Pasilaan.

Linjoista 14 ja 18 on keskusteltu paljon - lisääkö ratikka kävelymatkoja ja onko johdinauto vaihtoehto.

Mielestäni 16+81 olisi yksi parhaista johdinautokokeiluista - kuitenkin sekin voidaan korvata - jos Hernesaareen ja ydinkeskustasta Kalasatamaan valmistuu raitiovaunu, loppumatka olisi myös yhden metropysäkin rakentamisen jälkeen valmis - Korkeasaaren(Mustikkamaan) asemalta Herttoniemeen, pysähtyen Etelä-Kulosaaren alla. Koska koko Etelä-Kulosaari olisi 600 m säteellä asemasta, riittäisi 2 uloskäyntiä takaamaan yhtä laadukkaan matkan kuin bussikin. Uutta rataa olisi 2 km. Tämä kaikki on kuitenkin kallista eikä mitään näistä voi perustella osittaisella linjan 16 korvaamisella. Minä vain yhdistäisin linjat 16 ja 81 Kipparlahdessa - Siilitien päästä 81 voisi jatkaa vielä yhden välin Jokerin Myllärintien pysäkille. Tästä linjasta saataisiin hyvä johdinautokokeilu.

Entäpä 65A? Pitäisikö ykköstä jatkaa Veräjämäkeen? Entä Paloheinään korvaten 66:den ja 66A:n?

Jos johdinautoja harkitaan, perustettaisiinko vain suoraan yksi iso uusi varikko ja vaihdettaisiin kokonainen linjarypäs johdinautoiksi. Joku, jota ei olla edes harkittu muutettavan busseista raitiovaunuksi. Esimerkiksi koko 40- ja 50-sarja sekä 90, 91, 94, 95, 96, 97, 519, 520, 560(Jokeri-II), 562? Linjoja 82, 83, 84, ja 93 (tulevaisuudessa) on suunniteltu raitioteinä, jos Laajasaloon saadaan ratikka niin sieltä on helppo jatkaa 84:sen reittiä 83:sen ja 82:sen reiteille ja sieltä vaikka 93:sen reittiä Östersundomiin. Johdinautot olisi ostettava niille linjoille jotka muuten olisivat ikuisesti bussilinjoja, mutta kapasiteetti ei ole peruste - vaikka johdinautot voivat ollakin 18-25-metrisiä :Smile: 

Entä jos aloitettaisiin siltä pohjalta, että vain sähkökäyttöisiä ajoneuvoja jätettäisiin Helsinkiin? Kaikki dieselbussit korvattaisiin akku/johdinautoilla, raitiovaunuilla sekä raskasraitein.

Sitten vielä linjoista jotka voitaisiin korvata kokonaan:
*80*
Linjaa 93 jatkettaisiin Itäkeskuksesta Roihupeltoon, linjan 80 lenkille. Linjalle 82 vaadittaisiin täysmatalalattianivelbusseja (ottaen huomioon kuinka paljon lastenvaunuja linjalla kärrätään nytkin)
*24*
Linjat 53/503 koukkaisivat reittiä ..Linnakoskenkatu-(24 reitti)-Tamminiementie-Ramsaynranta-(oma reitti)
Yhteys metrolle paranisi, sillä virastotalolta on 0 metriä sisäänkäynniltä kun taas Lasipalatsilta on 300 m asemalle (=5 min) R-torilta Hakaniemeen metrolla menee taas 2,5 min. Parantaa yhteyksiä Seurasaaresta itään ja länteen. Poistuva osuus ei vähennä joukkoliikennepalveluita lähes ollenkaan, raitiovaunulla pääsee.
*89*
Kanavasillantietä pitäisi laajentaa (helppo homma, taloja vain toisella puolella) ja sen päästä lyhyt silta (10 metriä) kanavan yli. (Siinä on nyt jo silta mutta vain kevyelle liikenteelle) Linja 83 kulkisi reittiä Herttoniemi-oma reitti-Tammisalontie-Pyörökiventie-Kanavasillantie-(linjan 89 reitti) Päätepysäkki 89:n nykyinen ja samaa reittiä takaisin, kiertäen Tammisalon nykyistä reittiä, vastapäivään.
*92* - Linjat 519/A ja 520 ohjattaisiin Myllypuron Shellin kohdalta Myllypurontielle, ja siitä Itäkeskukseen 92:sen reittiä. Matka-aikoihin ei tulisi muutoksia. Alakiventien päähän ei ole tunkua ja Itä-Myllypuroon pääsee jo metrolla - Kehän varrelle riittää 54/B ja 94.
*Puolet linjasta 95*
Linja 95 voisi päättyä pohjoispäästään Mellunmäkeen. Poistunut reitti korvattaisiin uudella metroasemalla Mellunmäen ja Kontulan väliin. Linjan 95 Mellunmäki-Kontula-osuuden pysäkeiltä lähimmälle metroasemalle olisi näin aina alle 300 metriä, joten linjaa ei tältä osin tarvitsisi liikennöidä. Keinutien päähän voisi koukata vaikka 94, harvat matkustavat Keinutieltä metroasemaa pidemmälle ja samalla matka-aika Itäkeskukseen alenisi.
*98* - Linja 519A kulkisi reittiä (oma reitti)-Rastila-Vuosaaren silta-Marjaniemi(98:n reitti)-Itäkeskus. Linja kulkee jo joka päivä aamusta yön alkuun, mutta vuoroväliä tihennettäisiin. 519A:n matka-aika ei pitenisi. Palvelutaso ei huononisi merkittävästi vaan oikeastaan paranisi, kun yksi linja vie samat asiakkaat Itäkeskuksen lisäksi Malmille ja Helsinki-Vantaalle.

----------


## Renne

En vastannut äänestykseen vielä mitään, koska ei ole selvää miten metroverkko laajenee. Luoteispääkaupunkiseudulle ei ole mitään rataa olemassa, ja sinne pääsisi kätevästi haaroittamalla toinen metrolinja Meilahdessa. Johdinautot uhkaavat romuttaa raitiolinjojen kehittämisen ja terminoida kokonaisia linjoja. Tulkoonkin metro, linjat 14 ja 18 voisi muuttaa raitiolinjoiksi.

Tietysti 550 eli Jokeri I tulisi muuttaa raitiolinjaksi.

Johdinautoja voisi kokeilla Jokeri II ja Jokeri III tasoilla, mahdollisesti siten että länsi- ja itäpuolella olisi II ja III tasoilta heiluri keskustaan, mutta toisaalta, säteittäiset lähijuna- ja metrolinjat hoitavat tarvetta.

----------


## 339-DF

Äänestin 11 (koska se korvautuu Laajasalon ratikalla siinä sivussa joka tapauksessa) sekä 14/18 (koska Munkkivuoren ratikan esisuunnittelu on jo osoittanut näiden bussien korvaamisen mahdolliseksi ja, vielä varauksin kun suunnittelu on vasta alkuvaiheessa, kannattavaksi.

Minusta helpoiten korvattava ja turhin eivät ole sama asia. Esimerkiksi 14/18 on helpohkoa korvata pääosin ratikalla, mutta eivät nuo linjat tämän päivän tilanteessa todellakaan ole turhia.

Ajatus 24:n korvaamisesta seutulinjalla on todella mielenkiintoinen. 503 loppuu länsimetron myötä, mutta 194-195 (kumpi niistä nyt jäikään jäljelle) reititettynä Tamminiemen kautta vähentäisi päällekkäisyyttä ratikan kanssa ja lisäisi taloudellisuutta. Tamminiementie vaan taitaa olla liian kapea bussille, ainakin sieltä pitäisi ottaa parkkipaikat pois. Samalla voisi luopua Erottajan terminaalista kokonaan, kun 42 on Elielillä. (Lisätkää yhtälöön Länsimetro, Hernesaaren rv ja bussin 20 korvaava, Vattuniemi-Bulevardi-Kalasatama)

----------


## Knightrider

Turhimmalla tarkoitan sellaista, joka on päällekkäinen tai pienen muutoksen jälkeen poistettavissa ilman joukkoliikenteen saavutettavuuden tai laadun kärsimistä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Turhimmalla tarkoitan sellaista, joka on päällekkäinen tai pienen muutoksen jälkeen poistettavissa ilman joukkoliikenteen saavutettavuuden tai laadun kärsimistä.


Nojoo. Tosin esimerkeissäsi nuo "turhat" linjat lisäävät vaihtojen määrää ja siten heikentävät joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta. Sanoisin, että asia ei ole niin yksinkertainen. Vahvat runkolinjat ovat sinänsä hyvä juttu, kun voidaan tarjota tiheät vuorovälit ja laajat liikennöintiajat, mutta niiden täydentäminen "turhilla" täydentävillä linjoilla voi parantaa kokonaispalvelua olennaisesti. Jos kärjistetään, niin kaikki poikittaisliikenne on "turhaa", koska keskustan kautta pääsee aina. Pitäisi vaan löytää tasapaino. Eikä vaikkapa linjaa 89 ole huvin vuoksi perustettu, sillä vaan yritetään tasata kuormia, kun niin suuri osa matkustaa Herttoniemestä vaan Yliskylään. Eli vaikka 89 on kartalla "turha", niin sen poisto johtaisi pidemmän ja kalliimman 88:n tarjonnan lisäämiseen, mikä taas ei ole järkevää, kun se 88 kulkee nyt jo liian tiheästi. 

Toisaalta taas täydentävät linjat ja vaihdottomuuden tasapaino on tässä ikuisuusongelmana. Esimerkiksi bussien 14, 14B ja 18 korvaaminen ratikalla on periaatteessa hyvä juttu, ja kokonaisvaikutukset ovat uskoakseni voimakkaasti positiivisia. Mutta kun jokin muuttuu, aina siinä joku myös kärsii. Ja kun Pajamäen kerrostaloista on "ikuisesti" ollut suora keskustayhteys, niin eihän siellä riemu raikaa, kun se Munkkivuoren ratikan vuoksi loppuu. Ei, vaikka se suora keskustayhteys onkin nyt olemassa lähinnä siksi, että bussi 14 pitää päättää jonnekin Pitäjänmäen reunalle, ja tuo nyt sattuu olemaan kätevä paikka.

----------


## Jykke

Itse äänestin bussilinjoja 14/18 ja 65/66. Munkkivuoren raitiotietä on jo luonnehdittu kannattavaksi hankkeeksi, vaikka se ei korvaa linjan 14 osuutta kokonaan ja reitin varrelle pitää rakentaa varsin paljon uutta rataa. 

Linja 65 taasen olisi mitä oivin muuttaa raitiotieksi hyvinkin nopeasti. Uutta rataa ei tarvitsisi rakentaa kuin (linjauksesta tietysti riippuen) 6-7 km. Valmista rataa olisi jo (Käpylän rataa hyödyntäen) yli 8 km eli puolet reitistä olisi jo valmiina. Samalla kertaa voisi myös Lauttasaaresta korvata linjan 21V hyödyntämällä Meripuistontietä ratikan reittinä. Metro hoitaisi saaren keskustan liikenteen. 

Linja 66 olisi myös kohtuullisen helppo tapaus. Tuusulanväylän varteen saisi täälläkin mietityn pikaraitiotieväylän Maunulaan asti, jossa voisi hyödyntää raide-jokerin kiskoja noin vajaan kilometrin. Uutta rataa pitäisi tehdä noin neljä kilometriä (ilman Lauttasaarta). 

Äänestyksestä puuttui muuten yksi hyvin helposti ratikalla korvattavissa oleva linja: 55. Uutta rataa tarvitsisi rakentaa 3-4 km. Valmista rataa olisi jo viiden kilometrin verran. Kumpulan mäki on toki luultavasti ratikoille liian jyrkkä(?), mutta esim. Koskelantien kautta kulkien tarvitsisi rakentaa hiukan vähemmän rataa, mutta matka-aika Koskelasta luultavasti kärsisi jonkun verran. 

Katvealueet, jotka jäisivät mm. linjalla 65 kätilöopistolle ja linjalla 55 Kumpulaan voitaisiin korvata helposti muilla bussilinjoilla.

----------

